# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Mar 13, 2008)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*Hey guys!




*REMEMBER TO ENTER IN THE PHOTOPHILE CONTEST', ENTRIES ARE DUE FRIDAY!

:magicwand:






*
Hoppy Birthday to *Rex (m.e)*!!!!!!!!!*

:hug1:bunny18:trio






*Do you have a flemish giant? Post your photo's here!

:wave2



*Remember to enter your birthday, your bunnies gotcha/birthday, and any other important events on our calender!

:idea



*It's that time of year! Remember to Make Mine Chocolate!!

:thumbup



Can anyone tell me who this adorable bunny is?







:whistling




*FEATURED BLOGS:


http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=34006&forum_id=6

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=34036&forum_id=6

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31456&forum_id=6


HAVE YOU UPDATED YOUR BLOG RECENTLY? Give us the link, so many blogs are overlooked!

:bow

*[/align]


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 13, 2008)

That's Orchid's Simon!!!

Oh yes.. he will be mine....

HA!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 13, 2008)

Oooh I love that bunny! He has the cutest speckly ears and alfalfa hair! :hearts:


----------



## Becca (Mar 13, 2008)

I have got a slideshow on my blog if anyone wants to have alook you just click on the picture of fluffball it is like a link to the slideshow


http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=33925&forum_id=6


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 13, 2008)

I featured Dippy just a couple of days ago for the "guess who" bunny 

I love them! They are really sweet looking!


----------



## Becca (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes thnx for tht heehee i was suprised to see her tht was the first day i had actually looked at "Today on RO"
it was quite freaky
thnx


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 13, 2008)

Just to let everyone know I picked up two families from the Barrie SPCA. Lots of little Babies.

Susan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 13, 2008)

Photos?!?!?!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 13, 2008)

Enjoy

Susan


----------



## bunnydude (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't know if I can compete with the cute baby pics, but Devon and Amber in '08 just got its first official update!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh Susan! They are so adorable!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 13, 2008)

They can definitely compete they are very very cute. Great pictures.

Note to self, add to Bunny Napping list.

Susan


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 13, 2008)

typically i don't even update my blog because no one ever seems to care for nemo :-/ oh wellll. i feel like eeyore. i'm sad cause i'm overlooked but i don't really feel like i should put in the effort it would take to care.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30674&forum_id=6

Tracy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 13, 2008)

Tracy, one thing you could do to help your blog is to make your photos just a bit smaller. I have a pretty fast loading computer and it takes FOREVER for your photos.

By the time they load, I don't want to have to click reply LOL! 

AND it's not just you - there are a lot of people who don't get replies. That's why I am making every day a new "bunny of the day" and then people have to find them


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh, and I LOVE nemo!!! :nononoon't you dis my Nemo!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 15, 2008)

I love Nemonator too! He's so cuuuute! I'm going to go look at your blog now...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2008)

I get a new foster!!!:biggrin2:


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 17, 2008)

you-whoo, what's today everybunny?























aww, cute wittle bunners! 

scratch that, i posted without checking the date! my bad!


----------

